# Eris.



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Headshot









Stacked


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Too late to edit, I forgot to add something other than the pics, but please critique my girl. =D


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you kidding? She's a Wildhaus girl, so she's perfect. 

Hmmm, she is a working line beauty, so the conformation for the other standards will look different.

Will say, (and I also have to stack and photography by myself so it's hard to do...) she's leaning too far forward past her front feet, and get her to stop the happy tail (LOL) so it drops down lower to the ground...... 

THEN she'll really be perfect in her stack....

For a comparison shot of the positioning (from this site)


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

beautiful dog


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Stretched female that is quite feminine. OK topline though her croup is short and flat. Sufficient angulation front and rear, her upper arm should be longer. Very good feet. Very good color, dark eyes and good ear set.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeAre you kidding? She's a Wildhaus girl, so she's perfect.


----------

